# Hog Killin'--let's see it!



## Swampus

Board..............looking in my Hog file--just wanted to post some off time hunting fun w/ the kids!

It's a love hate thang..............


----------



## O6DODGE

GWalk what are the specs on that AR


----------



## saltwatersensations

Dang Robbie You look like a clean cut young man......LOL.


----------



## Swampus

Josh--I was a much purdi-er man then! Ha!:biggrin:

Now I got that Duck Dynasty than goin'---need to get me a Mountain Maid on the stringer..............:cheers:

That first pic is Johnny thinking he was gonna stick that hog with the blade --hog charged him at the gate--JJ pull the 1911 trick and said He## no ya don't back to him!--good times!


----------



## barbless

great time with the family Swampus! Got these weekend before last; my first with the AR, major fun


----------



## TexasRanger

Here are a couple.


----------



## TexasRanger

O6DODGE said:


> GWalk what are the specs on that AR


Noveske N6 14.5" .308


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

ran these over in the truck while i was chasing the group in the field...rifle slid to where i couldn't reach it, said screw it, downshifted and dats all she wrote.

the big boar was on our hit list for a while, he was a bad bamma jamma...attacking cows and fawns...finally got him.


----------



## fillet

Got these last weekend with the kids the biggest one almost ran over me evidently we were sitting in the escape route.


----------



## devil1824

All bow kills. The last one that's mounted is my favorite recurve kill.


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats too everyone!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Pulsar night vision in Freer and Weimar*

Just got the CVR 640 recorder for my rifle so i'm learning some new tricks. First I have to move the recorder off the scope because it shuts off when I shoot  SO you can give me a " F " for the videos. But I got tha meat and alot of it :headknock In Weimar first night i got 4 in two hours in tha stand, then last weekend my neighbor invited me to his ranch and I got two with head shots and knocked one down but it ran into the THORNS and RATTLESNAKES ( did'nt look for to long ) so check out the youtube if ya want.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one that messed me up while hunting my buck this year


----------



## O6DODGE

Here are a few hogs 

































Double 









And for the big boy ( not my kill)


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Here are a couple of quick shots from a few of our recent hunts.


----------



## willlof

Here's last week


----------



## muzzleloader

here's a few


----------



## 3CK




----------



## Mojo281

Here are a few of mine... Don't know where the picture is of my big one, but bottom pic is it's skull.


----------



## HBR

Best thread ever !


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

End of deer season









Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## HBR

Here's a few !


----------



## HBR




----------



## hog_down

^^^ good Lawd that looks like fun


----------



## Hookedonquack

Awesome! Thanks for sharing Guys


----------



## big22

here is a couple more


----------



## btaylor1646




----------



## Bayduck

*Goliad Co.*

She took them all with a .17HMR


----------



## DEERHUNTER280

Here's a few little squealers...


----------



## HBR

Hey there Mike !


----------



## royboy42

You know the Texas Boys gotta get in on the hog'n! Good thread, some cool hog pics on here!


----------



## Shaky

*Always love hog threads*

first was a very good day on stand, crappy day at the cleaning pole!

Second, before pics

third and fourth after pics


----------



## bobbyoshay

Hog problem
Tripod
Bacon
Triplets


----------



## fouL-n-fin

man all these pictures make me hungry! need to get shoot a few small ones to roast whole!


----------



## ATXSalty

*First Hog*

I put my buddy on his first boar hog in Milford, TX. He was STOKED. After a day of stalking creek bottoms and not be able to get a shot on our only encounter; this young hog was taken during the evening hunt under a feeder. It's a thrill sharing the outdoor experience. In addition, some very grateful folks will be enjoying about 50 lbs of meat harvested from this fat young hog.


----------



## HBR

This morning . My cousin is in the photo with the pig . He was supposed to be there way before daylight to get settled in by rice fields and I was gonna be there right at daylight to ride around on the rest of the place and he never answered when I called him to come shoot this one . I wasnt gonna just let this one walk away . Come to find out I almost beat them out . He did answer on the next group of pigs I saw but as u can see there is only one pig that was shot !


----------



## DEERHUNTER280

Howdy Rich!

Here's one from this morning in a cold creek in deep East Texas...


----------



## Oceola

A couple of months ago my hunting partner was out squirrel hunting. Four hogs walked up on him. He unloaded on one and caught her behind the ear with one of the last rounds from a 10 round magazine...in his Ruger 10/22...LOL

.


----------



## Swampus

So many cool pic's!!!
Here are some more!

Couple traps--fig. 6 and box..........

swamp and crew!:texasflag


----------



## big john o

One from the lease...


----------



## Texas Roach

Here are 5 I smoked at our place. I emailed the video to my friends, next thing I know someone posted it on You Tube and said they were shot in South Carolina or something. Lol. It's still on You Tube, here is the link.


----------



## Mojo281

Texas Roach said:


> Here are 5 I smoked at our place. I emailed the video to my friends, next thing I know someone posted it on You Tube and said they were shot in South Carolina or something. Lol. It's still on You Tube, here is the link.


 Now that was AWESOME Roach!!


----------



## bobfishbw

Here's a short video of some of my hog hunts this season. I will be putting out a DVD this summer. All pigs were killed in Refugio Texas...


----------



## HBR

^^^^ nice !


----------



## PocketPerch

Filled up the Taco trailer


----------



## Bull Minnow

My oldest was able to get his first hog after 2 misses. 3rd time was the charm. Ended up killing 9 hogs for the weekend.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

bobfishbw said:


> Here's a short video of some of my hog hunts this season. I will be putting out a DVD this summer. All pigs were killed in Refugio Texas...


That is badarrs! Pretty handy with the bow! Outta get you an ar and start givin em he!!


----------



## Mojo281

fouL-n-fin said:


> That is badarrs! Pretty handy with the bow! Outta get you an ar and start givin em he!!


 X2!!


----------



## Texas Roach

bobfishbw said:


> Here's a short video of some of my hog hunts this season. I will be putting out a DVD this summer. All pigs were killed in Refugio Texas...


Freakin' ridiculous! Great video work bub! -Roach


----------



## broadonrod

:brew:


----------



## TunaTango

awesome thread


----------



## Hammerhead79

Nice pictures


----------



## finkikin

Great pics!!

I love huntin and trappin hogs!


----------



## bobfishbw

Here are a couple more vids of bow hunting hogs. Enjoy!


----------



## O6DODGE

**** bob you are covered up


----------



## HBR

The youngsters were a lil unsure what we were all excited about and the pigs had their faces buried in the mud .
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/...0-A17B-071D6D12B64A-7777-000005E19ED30843.mp4


----------



## HBR

The only pic I have of the pig caught in the above video is pretty bloody !


----------



## zrexpilot

latest one i shot, with scope cam


----------



## spiwonka

My wife

















































Couldn't connect with this monster!


----------



## spiwonka

Video of my pistol hunting, .44 mag ruger super redhawk


----------



## DanMan

Little guy










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## activescrape

Heres a few from over the years.


----------



## Bog1234

Just a few from this year


----------



## HBR

Last night under spotlight


----------



## Swampus

Johnny got a nice one this weekend--and so did one of our hunters.

2 more down--1,000,000 to go...........................

swamp


----------



## keechi

Last Year.


----------



## Swampus

Forgot to post some recent pic's of JJ's Birthday Hunt--He was after a Big Axis @ the first of the month--Bad Boy was still in Velvet.

These guy's did not make it so well.
I shot the pig--JJ the "Craw-dad" walker stalker style.

(Can't get pic's to load!)


----------



## Wishfulthinking

Here is one we caught not to long ago


----------



## Icetrey

The first one was from a few months ago, the second from yesterday. The first hog was also the first kill for my AR-15.


----------



## pngndn




----------



## Mallardman02

How about a video..


----------



## WRsteveX

Before she gets bashed, she was lifting the gun when I snapped the pic. Not holding it that way


----------



## Swampus

Now dats some good hogs!


----------



## Brushpoppin

Here's one from not so long ago...

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## HBR

By far the most fun ever !
http://s244.photobucket.com/user/HBR1982/media/markspond.mp4.html


----------



## Jeff SATX

HBR said:


> By far the most fun ever !
> http://s244.photobucket.com/user/HBR1982/media/markspond.mp4.html


what kind of field was that? that looked awesome watching them run through that stuff!


----------



## hog_down

video didn't work for me


----------



## HBR

It's a rice field


----------



## ronbeaux

Here are a couple big bore airgun kills.

308 Quackenbush









458 Quackenbush


----------



## troutslayer

*200 grain enima*


----------



## troutslayer

A few pics


----------



## spiwonka

My wifes kill saturday evening with her.223 ar-15, a nice little sow!, Now if the batf can hurry up and give us our tax stamp for her yhm titanium suppressor, that way i can get mine back! Lol


----------



## TexasRanger

Pork!


----------



## letsgofishbro

First trip out running hogs in airboat









And the second. Shot the 4 in bow all in 90 seconds.









Took this guy a few minutes later with my judge


----------



## hog_down

That's awesome...


----------



## Brushpoppin

Georgia and her prize...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Yesterday my son got this hairy monster.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

:wink:


----------



## spiwonka

Boar from last weekend! My first animal with my newest rifle.


----------



## artys_only

Two from this morning









Sent from some where over the rainbow


----------



## DCAVA

Here is a couple of pics of a boar I shot last season we nicknamed "el pinto"

My old man's .270 Remington ADL right thru the eyes!!


----------



## cadjockey

Kill 'em all. Our wheat fields look like a plow was run around the outer twenty yards of the perimeter...that's lots of wheat in sixty acre +/- fields. One of just shy of twenty that got a dose of .308 or buckshot this holiday week:


----------



## BPTH143

Here are a few recent kills.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*This evening*

:hairout:
Pulsar N550 on POF 223
Bad to the bone


----------



## reelgame04

Centerville,TX my sons first hog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## jonsan4b1

*big red*

this was my blackfriday


----------



## CDHknives

This little piggy came to supper:


This little piggy took a nap:


This little piggy sleeps really soundly! Those 64 grain Nosler bonded sleeping pills really work!


Silly pig, playing in the mud like that makes a mess!


Rock River Predator Pursuit upper, Stag lower, DPMS and Jard LPK, Elite 3200 scope, first hog with the AR.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Number 35 (since Sept) R.I.P.*

Laid to rest this morning, sad2sm


----------



## monark

*Couple from the piney woods*

I like the pics of the dogs. I have never hunted with dogs but I bet it is exciting.


----------



## reelgame04

Centerville TX Remington 700 270 with in 20 minutes apart two different feeders









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## AirbornXpress

*New year*

Got 11 so far, going for 100 this year :texasflag


----------



## BigRed6967

150 yards, dpms 24 inch bull barel Hpr v-max 60grain


----------



## Joejoe070

got all three of these when i ambushed them with my new at the time AR that last boar gave that lil bullet a run for its money tho. But it still got him inthe long run. He ran a good ways and rain ruined my blood trail i had the next day so had to wait for the buzzards and smell to find him. I did cut his head off to keep and do something with .he was cooked pretty good when i found him and i must say that was one hot nasty day in the woods. It was hot no wind in real thick woods and the smell was horrible. It took everything i had cutting that head off. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing

Got these a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Rog

Hogs on the game cam


----------



## Icetrey

Been almost a year since this thread was started, and been awhile since I added to it. So here's a few more from the past couple of months. 

Pig in last two pics my dad took out when I put the spotlight on him. Dropped straight down and looked like nerves or might not have been dead. Def turned out to be nerves, bullet went in one eye and out the other. First I've ever seen that happen!


----------



## Brushpoppin

My little ones 1st hog








And one with the dogs


----------



## bglover67

Don't take any guff from these swine!


----------



## Spooley

*Pig Down*

Sniping feral swine from Pride Rock on the Rocking R Ranch along the West Mountain Fork Branch of the Brazos River about 12 miles west of Post, Tx.


----------



## tommy261

*my big sow*

Killed this one at about 30 yards ....biggest one yet


----------



## dbarham

the one outside the trap was shot at a dead run 40 yds after he broke free with my AR15

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## texjam

*Trinity River Marsh 12/13*

Nephew Cass Kilduff from CO with a couple we killed at night from the airboat


----------



## Hollywood1053

.


----------



## O6DODGE

3 with 1 shot Saturday evening in south west Texas.


----------



## lbest

Took this guy on Saturday


----------



## bvpurvis

here is one of mine with the Mission Bow


----------



## AirbornXpress

*They sure have alot of pecans fating them up!*

P.O.F 12SX & Pulsar N550 puts a stop to three of them :dance:
:ac550:I will have a talk with the rest of them next Friday :ac550:


----------



## saltwaterfisherman

That looks like a fun time. I have never any hunting before, but that looks like a blast. If anyone has room for my 14 year old son and I, send me a private message.


----------



## barbless

last 2 months


----------



## Swampus

Nasty Boar--Cool Gun!


----------



## bobfishbw




----------



## dbarham




----------



## wet dreams

Been tragic over this way the past week....1 of 8 my 89y/o dad got this yr, wife n her pig gun, told her NOT to shoot a big one cuz I forgot the coolers, last w/e these 3 pigs went to market....


----------



## boom!

.


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture

Nice pics!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Dead*

*The 3rd pic he's still walking around .. *
*www.ChrisCrockerOutfitting.com *


----------



## Bayduck

*sueeeeeeee*

Good Stuff


----------



## hog_down

pic rotated for the hogslayer himself, bobfishbw


----------



## Bayduck

*Killer*

.


----------



## saltwatersensations

A few bow kills and ear hole and a two for one.


----------



## Wado

*Trapping video*

Back in 2013 some friends wanted to set traps on my place in Frio County so I gave them the go ahead. The first week netted 112 of all sizes. Two helicopter hunts were also done in ranches on the west side of me a few weeks later. Last year I believe they were just as many but this fall we didn't see near as many and the game cameras had very few on them. What did happen is some farm land west of me was put back into cultivation in 2014 so I have a good idea where the bulk of them are hanging out. The kid with the hot shot was not harmed in the making of this video.


----------



## 41082

*Ft Bend County*

Ft Bend County has its fair share and then some. I think we killed well over 100
last year alone. We've taken with guns, crossbows, bows, and dogs. A few 
pics from I'm not sure when...Enjoy!


----------



## 41082

*Few More..*


----------

